

Esnek enables a minimalistic Ruby interface for JSON APIs - diminish
https://github.com/sayarus/esnek

======
diminish
Just a ruby gem I had created one year ago to interface with ElasticSearch
from Ruby, but is used against any JSON-based API and any version of it.
Compare this to domain-specific ruby gems for individual APIs. Though I am not
proud of documentation, I believe the idea to use a single Ruby gem against
any API will enable some people to simply read the API manual, and program
against it directly.

